# My Plant Seems To Be Dying From The Bottom Up!! Leaves Turning Yellow! Plaese Help



## smoker8 (May 16, 2008)

I had spider mited and seemed to get rid of them..my girl that is almost 5 months old and has been on 24/7 indoor lite. I had put it outside to give it more lite. I hade sprayed iso/h2o 1st nite..and plant was in dark bathroom untill I could de-mite about 24 hours next day sprayed it with a 3 in one fugacide that said it killed spider mites...The mites seem to be gone..I stuck it outside to get correct lite for one day.But it's been too hot and since a lot of the plant started dying I have it back in doors...I switched it to a 10/14 lite because I was going to flower but it didn't have enough growth any more...I also transplanted it into a 5 gallon...Now it's back on 24 lite cause it seems to need a lot more veg...the leaves have been dying at the tips and buy the next day that leaf will be dead it's dying from the stem up it seems and some of the tips of the top leaves and growth are black...the yellow dead leaves have spots on them Please help..too much time and effort to let them die now!!!


----------



## massproducer (May 16, 2008)

honestly you need to post a pic so we can see it


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 17, 2008)

Well 5 months is quite some veg time.  When was the last feeding and what did you use?  After that many months, soil pH might be locking out a micronutrient or two.  There are some other reports of black tips on MJ plants after using anti-pest type sprays, even when the leaves are washed off the day after using. 
    My guess though is that a plant of that age needs food, the yellowing and dying off from lack of N, the spotting from lack of P.  
    How hot is it where you are anyway?  If I could I'd put the plant outside.  It should be enormous by now ~


----------



## Growdude (May 17, 2008)

I would guess you still have the mites.
Dont take your plant outside thats probably how you got them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 17, 2008)

smoker8 said:
			
		

> I had spider mited and seemed to get rid of them..my girl that is almost 5 months old and has been on 24/7 indoor lite. I had put it outside to give it more lite. I hade sprayed iso/h2o 1st nite..and plant was in dark bathroom untill I could de-mite about 24 hours next day sprayed it with a 3 in one fugacide that said it killed spider mites...The mites seem to be gone..I stuck it outside to get correct lite for one day.But it's been too hot and since a lot of the plant started dying I have it back in doors...I switched it to a 10/14 lite because I was going to flower but it didn't have enough growth any more...I also transplanted it into a 5 gallon...Now it's back on 24 lite cause it seems to need a lot more veg...the leaves have been dying at the tips and buy the next day that leaf will be dead it's dying from the stem up it seems and some of the tips of the top leaves and growth are black...the yellow dead leaves have spots on them Please help..too much time and effort to let them die now!!!


 
WOW, where do I start!

5 month veg is too long, you have got greedy and wanted a huge plant, when a 5 month plant goes into flower it trebles it size, have you accounted for this growth?
You had the plant on 24/0 lighting, then put it in a dark room for 24 hours, then you put it on 10/14 then put it on 24/0 again, have you no idea how this effects a plant? the plant thinks it is to start flowering, then thinks it has to veg again, this is totally pointless and all your doing is messing the plants hormones up, you sprayed it with ISO and H2O, in what quantities were the ISO and H2O mixed? then you use an insecticide, you gave the plant no chance to settle down after your light changes and attacked it with ISO and insecticide, you say you put it in a 5Gal pot, thats tells me for 5 months you kept it in a small pot and the plant has got root bound, the dead leaves with spots are mite damage, I highly suspect your not feeding the plant correctly, tell us what nutients your using, all this here is a typical novice making mistake after mistake after mistake, come and ask us questions first before doing ANYTHING to your plant, get pictures to us, with pictures we can see a LOT more than you could ever explain, dont worry smoker8, if the plant is still able to survive, your in the right place for advice


----------



## camcam (May 17, 2008)

Good advice hippyinEngland.


----------



## Cole (May 17, 2008)

Thats ALOT of veg. When it flowers its going to look like a small tree.:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Lol. What are the dimensions of your grow area? How tall is the plant? If I vegged my plants for 5 months, I would have 4-6 foot tall MONSTERS!! We need some more info on your grow to help you better. Some pics would also help. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2008)

The sun is far stronger than any light you have inside and has uv rays to boot.  If your plant is 5 months old and not a monster, you are most likely vegging under inadequate lighting.  Plants generally need to acclimated to the sun slowly.  You could have burned it bad enough that it cannot recover.  However, it is hard to really tell what could be wrong, since it has been stressed in so many ways in such a short period of time..


----------



## matt420lane (May 18, 2008)

I will tell you the truth ....it's going to die..:rant:...and so take this to the box and learn from it...next time grow lots of them and stress them in all kinds of ways and see what works for you best...lol... 20 weeks wow, is this a mother plant or did you just grow with out knowing what was up....!!!
just giving you a hard time thats what im here for ....messing up is how im learning to...lol


----------



## smoker8 (May 21, 2008)

thanks for all the info you guys I'm a 1st time grower and a girl not that that stifles my chances actually I believe that I can give it the nurturing it needs...I did shock the **** out of it but I don't think the yellowing leaves lined with weird gray splotches is mite damage because I caught them the 1st day and stopped them...there are no bugs that I can see now and there is now webbing or anything ever since I treated it cleaned it moved it and it's baby clones to a new location..they had insecticide and iso/h2o mix and they're fine...but the soil is MG 3 month feed and I stopped feeding it a 10-15-10 when I ist noticed leaves curling 21/2 months back...what I wouldn't give to just have that problem now.....I didn't know what sex it was sprouted from a seed...purple mercy strain...cloned it 5 times...although the plant is about 3 feet tall if it keeps dying like this I feel like I should clone the colas the only part of the plant not dead yet and attempt to flower outside cutting my yeild down to a quarter...and i don't mean quarter pound!!... and getting mights keeping them away with flora-mite or neem?I have four colas cause It got clipped by accident a while back..same reason I stayed in veg so long...I don't have sufficent light but I have great sun the only problem is it gets spider mites everytime I set it outside and I want them controlled and it gets really hot like 95 degrees sometimes more Northern Cali baby..But this is where the best outdoor comes from so maybe the sun is not a problem?...can I just keep them outside and spary with neem? do you really think it has no chance??? I've learned my lesson but I can't loose my mommy...Will it re-sprout again when all the leaves are gone???  Again thank you you have all been soo kind!!!


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

*hey smoker dont feel to bad if u lose her we all kill them some time whilst learning im on my first grow and i killed quite a few before i finally got 4 into flower good luck with what you decide eace:*


----------



## megan23247 (May 24, 2008)

*Sounds like your learning the hard way Smoker8...But dont worry thats how Im having to learn as well.  Quick question...Cant you just put your plants in front of a window that gets sufficent light instead of taking them outside?  Spider mites are no joke and can take out your entire crop if not controlled, just seems risky to keep putting them outside.  Good luck, your in the right spot for answers.*


----------

